# Where to buy a recirculating skimmer in the gta



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

Title says it all. I am about to pull the trigger on a reef octopus 6 online. But before I do. Anyone know where to buy one locally? I want to support local business if I can.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.aquatickingdom.ca/about/about.html

http://www.seaumarine.com/

http://northamericanfishbreeder.com/index1.asp

I am just do not know if they have reef octopus in stock.

I ordered mine from goreef.com

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

Wish they had product listed on those sites


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

SeaUmarine doesn't carry the Reef Octopus line. I was there last weekend and asked as I am in the hunt for one of their HOB skimmers. You can see what they have http://www.seaumarineonline.com/

If you come across a shop that sells the reef octopus line here in T.O., let me know as I prefer to order my stuff locally rather than have to order from London or Ottawa.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Tim said:


> SeaUmarine doesn't carry the Reef Octopus line. I was there last weekend and asked as I am in the hunt for one of their HOB skimmers. You can see what they have http://www.seaumarineonline.com/
> 
> If you come across a shop that sells the reef octopus line here in T.O., let me know as I prefer to order my stuff locally rather than have to order from London or Ottawa.


What is the big deal  to order from goreef or mopps. Delivery is free and you will have in 5-7 days

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

sig said:


> What is the big deal  to order from goreef or mopps. Delivery is free and you will have in 5-7 days


A couple of reasons. I like to support local (Toronto) stores when I can.
Also, I am more of a touchy feely person LOL. I like to look and see what I buy. Unless I am totally familiar with the product (which I am not yet) I don't buy it online.

Mops doesn't carry Reef Octopus and goreef does not have the model I want.  I may contact them to see if they can get it in though.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What can I says. In this case choose another skimmer.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Coralvue just got back to me.



> We have a retail store in Toronto that sells our Reef Octopus products. Please reach out to http://www.reefmaniac.com/


no idea of prices or which ones they carry. Worth a look.


----------

